# Best emulators for android



## Takahashi60 (Apr 21, 2018)

Best emulators for android? it must be free, or reasonably cheap, adless, for lot of consoles including mainstream


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Apr 21, 2018)

Retroarch is the best at the moment.


----------



## Takahashi60 (Apr 21, 2018)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Retroarch is the best at the moment.


Is it like ROMStation? wow, it puts ROMStation to shame


----------



## Samsung64 (Apr 21, 2018)

interested too. If enyone can help ?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2018)

Search for GBCoid and proceed to install all of the ones the dev made. They're not on the play store, so you'll have to search on another place.
ePSXe for Playstation, PPSSPP Gold for PSP and DraStic for NDS. I think the Dolphin team also made an android port of the Gamecube emulator.


----------



## Samsung64 (Apr 21, 2018)

Sharinflan said:


> Search for GBCoid and proceed to install all of the ones the dev made. They're not on the play store, so you'll have to search on another place.
> ePSXe for Playstation, PPSSPP Gold for PSP and DraStic for NDS. I think the Dolphin team also made an android port of the Gamecube emulator.



Thanks Man. best Regards


----------



## Cyan (Apr 21, 2018)

I just found Drastic is not free, I didn't know. (I'm new to android)
It appears there were a free demo available, with limited session play time, but not available anymore.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 21, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I just found Drastic is not free, I didn't know. (I'm new to android)
> It appears there were a free demo available, with limited session play time, but not available anymore.


They also lost the source code so there hasn't been updates in a while.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 21, 2018)

Takahashi60 said:


> Best emulators for android? it must be free, adless, for lot of consoles including mainstream



Because paying $2 for an application that will let you access 100s of old school games on *every* Android device you own now, and are likwlito own in the foreseeable future, is such a freaking chore, isn't it?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Because paying $2 for an application that will let you access 100s of old school games on *every* Android device you own now, and are likwlito own in the foreseeable future, is such a freaking chore, isn't it?


If so many emulators on PC are both free and open source, then why should I have to pay to use a closed-off piece of paid software that does pretty much the same thing?


----------



## Takahashi60 (Apr 21, 2018)

Sharinflan said:


> Search for GBCoid and proceed to install all of the ones the dev made. They're not on the play store, so you'll have to search on another place.
> ePSXe for Playstation, PPSSPP Gold for PSP and DraStic for NDS. I think the Dolphin team also made an android port of the Gamecube emulator.





Cyan said:


> I just found Drastic is not free, I didn't know. (I'm new to android)
> It appears there were a free demo available, with limited session play time, but not available anymore.


Is there a site that has safe clean cracked Drastic?


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 21, 2018)

For my Nvidia Shield TV I have

Retroarch for majority.
Reicast latest CL build for DC
Dolphin latest nightly for GC/Wii
Mupen64 AE FZ for N64 (retroarch parallel and mupen are better imho)
Mame4droid
FBAXdroid (I think.. SF3/Red Earth etc)
PPSSPP latest nightly for PSP
Virtual Jaguar
... and more I think lol


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2018)

Takahashi60 said:


> Is there a site that has safe clean cracked Drastic?


No matter the website I found that you'll always need root in order to use lucky patcher to crack it. Try apkpure or apkmaniafull.


Pleng said:


> Because paying $2 for an application that will let you access 100s of old school games on *every* Android device you own now, and are likwlito own in the foreseeable future, is such a freaking chore, isn't it?


Because it seems silly to pay for a piece of software that pretty much promotes piracy and, most of the times, uses a piece of software (bios) that is illegal to distribute and obviously sell. The only bios file you can own is a backup of the one that comes with the console that you bought, therefore you need the tools to do so. Also, everyone sees money differently. I spent 5200£ today on something that I needed, but if I spent money on every single piece of software that I pirated until today, I probably wouldn't have been able to buy it as soon. To each his own.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 22, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> If so many emulators on PC are both free and open source, then why should I have to pay to use a closed-off piece of paid software that does pretty much the same thing?



Because that's what the software costs on Android?


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 22, 2018)

Takahashi60 said:


> Is there a site that has safe clean cracked Drastic?





Sharinflan said:


> No matter the website I found that you'll always need root in order to use lucky patcher to crack it. Try **** or ****.


You're not allowed to ask for or link copyrighted material on this site. Had to report, sorry.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 22, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> They also lost the source code so there hasn't been updates in a while.



How on earth does a dev lose an emulator source code? That blows >.> But it is the best DS on Android though.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Because that's what the software costs on Android?


Point is, paid PC emulators have been practically unheard of since the late 90's/early 2000's, and open-source ports of emulators to various systems (Wii, PSP, Dreamcast, DS, 3DS, RPi, etc.) have become the norm pretty much everywhere.  Seeing non-free, non-open-source emulators on a platform that's more powerful than the systems I just mentioned is downright unnatural to a lot of users.

Besides, people who use emulators often pirate their games to play them at all.  Many are not willing to have to _pay_ to play their pirated games; that's downright counter-intuitive.  You could argue that the same approach applies to flashcarts, but flashcarts are for playing games on original hardware; that shouldn't be an issue for a system that's several times as powerful.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 22, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> How on earth does a dev lose an emulator source code? That blows >.> But it is the best DS on Android though.


Pretty easily when it's close sourced and one of the devs leave the team.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 22, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Pretty easily when it's close sourced and one of the devs leave the team.



Well that certainly doesn't do them favors, they should at least make it free.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> You're not allowed to ask for or link copyrighted material on this site. Had to report, sorry.


I didn't even link and those websites also contain open-source, FOSS apps.


----------



## Takahashi60 (Apr 22, 2018)

Sharinflan said:


> No matter the website I found that you'll always need root in order to use lucky patcher to crack it. Try apkpure or apkmaniafull.
> 
> Because it seems silly to pay for a piece of software that pretty much promotes piracy and, most of the times, uses a piece of software (bios) that is illegal to distribute and obviously sell. The only bios file you can own is a backup of the one that comes with the console that you bought, therefore you need the tools to do so. Also, everyone sees money differently. I spent 5200£ today on something that I needed, but if I spent money on every single piece of software that I pirated until today, I probably wouldn't have been able to buy it as soon. To each his own.



Do I have to root for those 2 apps too?


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 22, 2018)

Sharinflan said:


> I didn't even link and those websites also contain open-source, FOSS apps.


You mentioned the name of the website which is the same thing. It doesn't matter is the website ALSO has freeware. It matters if it DOES have copyrighted material.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2018)

I would suggest Retroarch.


----------



## bboyjestr (Dec 10, 2018)

Is there a gba emulator that allows online play?

i know my boy has bluetooth connection and i tried happy chick, but it never works.


----------

